# Suggestions for DRO readout placement



## ARC-170 (Apr 24, 2020)

I'm finally getting around to mounting the DRO readouts for my lathe. All of the lathes I've used before had the DRO readouts over the headstock. I need to see the readout and the part being cut. This lathe doesn't really have a good place and the headstock cover needs room to lift off. I was going to put them on the cross slide cover I made, but that seems like it would get cutting oil and chips flung all over it. I've got cords to run as well. I have a wall behind the lathe, but the cords might drag. I was trying to figure out a way to mount the readouts so the cords were not running on the table, but were tucked up by the machine. I've looked in the 'net and can't really find anything specific about mounting the readouts, just the read heads. So, I thought I would ask and see what others did.

Idea #1: Mount behind chuck. Thought I'd  make some sort of clamp to attach it to the bracket that holds the cover.



Idea #2:  mount on the front of the headstock. I'd have to run the wires under the bed, so not sure I like this.



Idea #3: mount on the cover I made for the cross slide. Doesn't seem very sturdy; the cover is only held on at one end. However, it's not too bad. I'm concerned with vibrations.



Idea #4: mount on wall behind the lathe. I have a little shelf I could attach them to.



Idea #5: mount the heads on some sort of mounting bracket that attaches to the cover. There is a hole I could use.

Thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 24, 2020)

Mount it where you can keep an eye on the DRO and on your work, if possible.  I think idea #3 is best, and #4 is second.  #2 is out of the way, but you have to take your eyes off the work to see it.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 24, 2020)

I like the readout to be located so I don't have to swing my head much going from viewing the work to the readout.  Another consideration is not in an area where chips and/or cutting oil can be thrown on the readout.  I would opt for above the headstock and to the rear of the chuck.  You want it out of the way when changing the chuck .   A good option would be to use an adjustable bracket  mounted on your back wall. If you had a scissors type bracket (think cuckoo clock), you can move it out of the way if necessary but also position for best viewing for your needs at the moment.


----------



## MontanaLon (Apr 25, 2020)

RJSakowski said:


> I like the readout to be located so I don't have to swing my head much going from viewing the work to the readout.  Another consideration is not in an area where chips and/or cutting oil can be thrown on the readout.  I would opt for above the headstock and to the rear of the chuck.  You want it out of the way when changing the chuck .   A good option would be to use an adjustable bracket  mounted on your back wall. If you had a scissors type bracket (think cuckoo clock), you can move it out of the way if necessary but also position for best viewing for your needs at the moment.


Most of the work you will do will be near the chuck but not all. When you are working on a longer piece you will be looking away from the work toward the headstock if you mount it there. If you mount it on the cross slide it will always be right where you are working but also right in the way of the chips and oil. I'd look for one of the pantograph style lamps and mount that to the wall. Then you could move it to where you were wanting it but you could also move it out of the way when you are going to make the chips fly. I see those lamps frequently in the trash. The mounting systems made of plastic are worthless. But a guy with some machine tools can replace the crappy plastic with some steel in a manner that would allow you to mount it solidly and position where every you wanted to easily.

But I do like the cuckoo clock idea too.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 25, 2020)

MontanaLon said:


> Most of the work you will do will be near the chuck but not all. When you are working on a longer piece you will be looking away from the work toward the headstock if you mount it there. If you mount it on the cross slide it will always be right where you are working but also right in the way of the chips and oil. I'd look for one of the pantograph style lamps and mount that to the wall. Then you could move it to where you were wanting it but you could also move it out of the way when you are going to make the chips fly. I see those lamps frequently in the trash. The mounting systems made of plastic are worthless. But a guy with some machine tools can replace the crappy plastic with some steel in a manner that would allow you to mount it solidly and position where every you wanted to easily.
> 
> But I do like the cuckoo clock idea too.


I use the pantograph style lighted magnifiers on each of my lathes.  1/4" pipe makes a perfect socket for the pin. Thry are somewhat limited in range of motion but can cover most of the working area.   
The scissors type extension can have a pivot at the wall mount to essentially allow positioning at any desired point.  A pair of stacked scissors, tied together at pivot points will make for a more rigid mount.  I would use some 1/8" x 1" strap for the mechanism.


----------



## BGHansen (Apr 25, 2020)

Like mentioned above, nice to have it in easy view of your chuck without swinging your head around.  Google "lathe dro location" and hit "images" to see a lot of ideas.  I'd guess 95% or more of the photos show the DRO read-out on top/behind the head stock.  

The first image below is the only one I saw (looked at over 100 photos) where the readout was on the front of the lathe by the QCGB.

Naturally, whatever you are most comfortable with.  I have a read-out on my Grizzly G0709 and mounted it in the typical location.  It doesn't get sprayed with cutting oil, and is just a quick glance up from the chuck.

Bruce


----------



## ThinWoodsman (Apr 25, 2020)

ARC-170 said:


> Idea #4: mount on wall behind the lathe. I have a little shelf I could attach them to.



Given what I could see of your setup, this is what I would do. Really depends on how you use the lathe of course.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 25, 2020)

I have mine mounted in the standard location over the headstock.  With some practice I learned that I did not have to actually look at the work and could look at the DRO.  It's hard to not look at the work, but it works well, even when working right up to the chuck.  Like they say in piloting airplanes: ''Trust your instruments''


----------



## ARC-170 (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks for the replies.  I tried looking at Google images and didn't see anything that had my particular lathe and DRO's. Here's what I ended up doing:


I had some brackets that came with the DRO's and I mounted those to the wall. They are placed just over the motor pulleys. They swing out of the way so I can lift the guard. I'm not fond of having a cord, but I'll use it and see how it goes.


----------

